# hunting a uncut corn feild



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

where i hunt for deer the farmer never has the corn cut by gun season, and when the deer get shot at they run straight into the corn, i was just wondering how my group could hunt it when the corn is still standing?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Drive the corn? Stalk the corn? I've seen them both done.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Well if your following some good blood, you should be able to find it. lol


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like you know the deer will flee to the corn - start by hunting the escape routes from cover to the fields and let the others in the area push them to you. I've watched guys attempt to drive standing corn - it almost never works if the field has any size to it. The deer are comfortable in the corn and they just won't leave - they'll run right by you crossing rows.

IF you have a small patch, or a BUNCH of drivers you could pull it off. The only time I've seen it driven sucessfully it was FAR from a legal drive (ATVs, pickups, and shotshells firing all over in the corn)!

You can certainly still hunt standing corn both gun and bow season. We have killed a few deer in the corn hunting like this. 

Mid-week if you know they are in there I would hunt along the edges early morning late evening to catch one slipping in and out. Mid-day still hunt the waterways. If you can get above the field within range do it - you can see down in the corn by that time of the year pretty well.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

ok thanks guys we tried driving it last year and the deer ran out when went in and ran back in behind us one of the standers seen it from his tree stand, were going to set stands saterday so im going to set on of mine over the corn.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

luv fishing said:


> where i hunt for deer the farmer never has the corn cut by gun season, and when the deer get shot at they run straight into the corn, i was just wondering how my group could hunt it when the corn is still standing?



does the farmer allow hunting standing corn ??? I don't,, because to many accidents happen and I don't want to be liable,,plus hunters often damage the crop..


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

yes he does theres only about 8 people that hunt it and 4 hunt behind his house and the other 4 including me hunt the down the road at his corn feild,


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I saw a hunting show one time where they were bow hunting standing corn. I've always wanted to try it but never have. They waited for a wet or even rainy day when the corn would be quiet to stalk through. Since deer usually bed down facing into the wind so they can hear and smell better, these guys started at the down wind side of the field quietly walking the rows and constantly watching 3-4 rows in each direction. It was amazing at how close they could get to bedded deer without them noticing. Some took shots at them bedded down and others would make a tick sound just enough for them to stand up and get curious. It was the craziest thing to see these guys hunting this way. We've got corn planted this year so I just might have to give it a shot.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

F1504X4 said:


> Since deer usually bed down facing into the wind so they can hear and smell better, these guys started at the down wind side of the field quietly walking the rows and constantly watching 3-4 rows in each direction.


Deer usually bed down and face down wind. They look for predators approaching upwind and smell for anything coming from behind them.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

F150 - I have bow hunted many corn fields and the water ways within standing fields and killed a few deer in this manner. I typically do it in one of two scenarios 1) I've seen a buck in the field 2) I know deer are using the field and it is windy

Although you'll hear guys say deer don't like corn in the wind (due to the noise factor), I disagree to an extent. If they are using a field heavy (especially late season when fields are scarce), the wind does not bother them enough to make them leave the field. This is an excellent time to hunt standing fields - the corn is knocked down enough many times to get a decent shot.

I've never killed any nice bucks doing this, but I know of a couple good "corn field" bucks taken over the years. I also once had a shot at a nice buck but only had a doe tag (those are the breaks). I don't sneak around in the middle of the field (unless a water way runs through); I hunt the edges and the water ways.


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

Where I come from it's impolite to hunt standing crops. Grandpa taught me that before I ever picked up a gun.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Hulapopper - I grew up on a 1,000+ acre farm in the middle of OH farm country and hunting standing crops for rabbit & pheasants was and remains standard fair. In fact, some farmers harvest corn fields and leave "strips" spaced out for a few extra weeks specifically to hunt rabbit and pheasant. Deer hunting the standing fields is much less common as most guys are stand hunters and it isn't all that sucessful until the end of the year when fields are scarce.

I guess it takes all kinds, but I've never heard a farmer say it is impolite to hunt standing crops. We always got the opposite response for harvesting critters consuming those standing crops.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

nothing better than hunting just outside of standing corn!!!! i have taken some really big dear that way


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you have access to a climbing stand get as high as you feel safe, and watch the rows you can see. Due to the (pardon me for butchering this spelling) Perthagarim theory, the elevation does not increase your holding or aiming point on a game animal by much. Basically this theory says that gravity only effects a projectile over the horizontal distance it travels. Not the linear distance from bow to animal but the linear distance from a spot on the ground directly under the bow to a spot on the ground directly under a target. If you are 30 ft high in a treestand and shooting at a deer that is 20 yards from the base of your tree you would use your 20 yd pin and aim a little higher on the animals side to account for the angle of entry of the arrow or bolt. I always visualize my arrows (bolts) line of travel through the body and try to get it to intercept the major arteries over the heart. Gravity still only effects the flight of the arrow as if it were a 20 yd shot. Even though the linear distance is closer to 24 yds.

Huntinbull


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks for all the tips guys, just got a clibing stand yesterday so im gonna practice with it today.


----------

